# mitigate as broadband penetration...



## Ladyfio

Hallo

Ik heb moeite met het omzetten an deze zin naar het Nederlands. Mijn woordgebruik klopt niet helemaal, maar ik vind geen oplossing.
Hoe zouden jullie dit verwoorden?
"_The time barrier should be mitigated as broadband penetration increases and compression technology improves to reduce the amount of time it will take to download the average movie_."

De tijdhindernis zou moeten afnemen terwijl breedbandpenetratie toeneemt en compressietechnologie de tijdspanning van het downloaden van een film vermindert/verkleint.


----------



## Lopes

Zonder enige garantie op juistheid: 
Tijd zal steeds minder een obstakel vormen nu de groeiende breedbrandpenetratie en verbeterde compressietechnologie de downloadsduur van de gemiddelde film verkleinen. 

Die zin doet wel pijn aan m'n oren/ogen en van de woorden 'breedbandpenetratie', 'compressietechonolgie' en 'downloadsduur' ben ik niet helemaal overtuigd.


----------



## Joannes

Vind ik perfect, alleen zou ik *downloadsnelheid* zetten. Ik weet dat het niet helemaal hetzelfde is als *-duur* maar ze zijn wel redelijk direct aan elkaar gelinkt.


----------



## Lopes

Dat kan ook ja, maar 'verkleinen' moet dan wel 'vergroten' worden


----------



## Joannes

of verbeteren


----------



## luitzen

De tijdsbarrière zou verminderd moeten worden/zijn nu de beschikbarheid van snel internet toeneemt en verbeterde compressiemethoden de gebruiker in staat stellen sneller een filmpje te downloaden.


----------



## papeheimers

_The time barrier should be mitigated as broadband penetration increases and compression technology improves to reduce the amount of time it will take to download the average movie_."

*Het probleem van de download-snelheid zou verminderd moeten kunnen worden doordat breedbandpenetratie* toeneemt en ook de compressie-technologie wordt verbeterd met als doel de tijd die nu nodig is, om een gemiddelde film te downloaden, te doen verminderen/terug te dringen. *

*Do you mean to say that more and more people have broadband now and that it’s taking a leading position on the market? ‘cause then you should better say: 

*Het probleem van de download-snelheid zou verminderd moeten kunnen worden doordat breedbandverbindingen in opmars zijn en ook de compressie-technologie wordt verbeterd met als doel de tijd die nu nodig is, om een gemiddelde film te downloaden, te doen verminderen/ terug te dringen.*

Hope this helps


----------



## Kayla321

papeheimers said:


> *Het probleem van de download-snelheid zou verminderd moeten kunnen worden doordat breedbandpenetratie* toeneemt en ook de compressie-technologie wordt verbeterd met als doel om de tijd die nu nodig is, om een gemiddelde film te downloaden, te doen verminderen/terug te dringen. *


*kucht?* _verminderD _dan toch! En volgens mij mag die eerste komma eruit.


----------



## papeheimers

Kayla321 said:


> *kucht?* _verminderD _dan toch! En volgens mij mag die eerste komma eruit.


 
Ja, oops, nu je het zegt idd verminderD! scherp, hoor maar die eerste komma zou ik persoonlijk wel laten staan voor het leesgemak van zo'n lange zin.


----------



## George French

Ladyfio;10577179"[I said:
			
		

> The time barrier should be mitigated as broadband penetration increases and compression technology improves to reduce the amount of time it will take to download the average movie[/I]."


 
If I had got this to QC I would have returned the English version it to sender with the comment "Remove the Jargon".

The down load time of a movie will be shorter because of better technology....is the essence of the sentence. Even that sentence is about to fail my QC. "Quick, post it anyway.... Time is money..." 

GF..

QC what's that?!!

"Downloading a movie will be quicker when we get our act together." is the essence of the original sentence.


----------



## HKK

George French said:


> "Downloading a movie will be quicker when we get our act together." is the essence of the original sentence.



Not really though. There's no reason to assume that the person speaking in this sentence is somehow "in charge of the internet" or that he doesn't already have his act together. Also, the point is to say how the download time will decrease, not just the fact that it will. I do agree that the sentence is needlessly obfuscated. If you take out the part between square brackets (which would be a bijwoordelijke bijzin in Dutch, I don't know the term in English), it becomes clear that the sentence is barely grammatical and says the same thing twice.

"The time barrier should be mitigated *[*as broadband penetration increases and compression technology improves*]* to reduce the amount of time it will take to download the average movie."

This is my somewhat liberal translation
"Tijdsbeperkingen vormen minder en minder een probleem dankzij de vooruitgang van compressietechnieken en de verbreiding van breedbandnetwerken. Zo zal de tijd die nodig is om een film te downloaden blijven afnemen."


----------



## Kayla321

Verbreiding??


----------



## luitzen

I'd prefer 'steeds minder' over 'minder en minder'. Also I think, but I'm not completely sure, that 'compressiemethoden' are more usual in that sector than 'compressietechnieken'.


----------



## George French

HKK said:


> Also, the point is to say how the download time will decrease, not just the fact that it will. I do agree that the sentence is needlessly obfuscated.


 
"_The time barrier should be mitigated as broadband penetration increases and compression technology improves to reduce the amount of time it will take to download the average movie_."

Or:-

The download time of an average movie will be reduced when better compression techniques and faster broadband links are in use.

Is that not the essence of the original sentence? 

An English to Dutch Google translation produces:

De download tijd van een gemiddelde film zal worden verminderd wanneer een betere compressie technieken en snellere breedband verbindingen in gebruik zijn. 

Or even "De download tijd van een gemiddelde film*en* zal worden verminderd bij een betere compressie technieken en snellere breedband verbindingen." The rest is noise... Does one have to leave have to leave it in?

Translation is difficult when the original is bad. Sometimes it is better to re-write the original before you attempt to translate (semi) technical text.

This is an important axiom.

What exactly is "_The time barrier_"? How can one translate if one doesn't know.?

I am of course whistling into the wind.... as always....

GF..

*Ladyfio* it's your party not mine.....  I am just making a suggestion.  
And someone must correct the Dutch translation...


----------



## HKK

Kayla321 said:


> Verbreiding??



Bedoel wat? Zin??




> "The time barrier should be mitigated as broadband penetration increases and compression technology improves to reduce the amount of time it will take to download the average movie."
> 
> Or:-
> 
> The download time of an average movie will be reduced when better compression techniques and faster broadband links are in use.
> 
> Is that not the essence of the original sentence?



Yes it is, in contrast what you said earlier, as you can see from your quote in my previous post.


----------



## luitzen

'filmen' is a verb. The plural of 'film' is 'films'.

Also 'compressietechnieken' is one word (you might wish to insert a dash, but that's not necessary).

Compressietechniek is less popular than compressiemethode, draw your own conclusions.

'downloadtijd' is also one word.
'breedbandverbindingen' is one word.

'door' makes more sense than 'bij'.
And if you like to keep it simple you could change 'zal worden' into 'wordt'.

Thus:
'De downloadtijd van films wordt verminderd door betere compressietechnieken/-methoden en snellere breedbandverbindingen.'

You could also use 'korte filmpjes' instead of 'films', because short movie clips are average (think of Youtube). This is closer to the user.


----------



## George French

HKK said:


> Yes it is, in contrast what you said earlier, as you can see from your quote in my previous post.


 
Ah yes.... Understanding an English problem caused by me using we.....
"Downloading a movie will be quicker when *we* get our act together." 

The essence is: who is the* we?*...  All those people who will eventually design, provide, implement and use more efficient methods....

GF..


----------

